# Brown Betty/Cleaver combo



## PKRPedals (Nov 2, 2019)

What did I do wrong here? It works fine while both are on but I don’t pass a signal when they are off


----------



## PKRPedals (Nov 2, 2019)

Update: Hooked it back up and it works fine. I don't know what happened in the beginning, maybe it was too early to be playing around. Sounds great! I hate that it has to go in such a big enclosure though, but I'll get over it. Off to do the enclosure now.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

What was the thinking behind putting the boost after the Betty?  Are you looking to be able to kick-in a volume boost for soloing?  Or is the idea that you want to overdrive the Cleaver?  Or maybe you want to be able to run the Cleaver by itself?  If you're only looking for a switchable volume boost, that could be accomplished with just a pot and a switch, no Cleaver req'd.


----------



## PKRPedals (Nov 3, 2019)

More loud! Haha I’m still pretty new to this electronics thing so I didn’t know how to go about doing it otherwise. I’m all ears though for the next one. I like having the boost just to be able to kick it up another notch.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

This simple trick will work with most pedals.  What we do is wire two volume controls in parallel.  Pin 1 to pin 1, pin 3 to pin 3.  In general, we would double the value of the volume pots so we don't load the circuit down.  That's not a concern with the Brown Betty, Thermionic or Dirty Sanchez.  For those, we can use two A50K pots.  On the existing VOL pot, disconnect pin 2 from the circuit board.  Easiest way is to cut the pot lead short.  Now, we wire a DPDT stomp switch like this.





The other side of the switch can be wired to LEDs. When you stomp on the BOOST switch, it selects the other volume control.  Everything is at the same DC voltage, so there's no pop when you switch volumes.

Note, this doesn't make a quiet pedal louder, for that you need an actual boost.


----------



## PKRPedals (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks! I may try this on one in the future.


----------

